# Timber Rattler



## Trizey (Apr 3, 2007)

This is the first Timber I've seen in person.  Is this a large one or average size?  His head was quite impressive in size.  There is close to 6" cut off this snake.

Also...I've read conflicting reports regarding the time it takes to add another rattle.  All agree that it occurs when the snake sheds, but how often do they shed?


----------



## rip18 (Apr 3, 2007)

Impressive snake.

How often they shed depends on how quick they grow which depends on how often & what quality prey they eat...


----------



## Trizey (Apr 3, 2007)

rip18 said:


> Impressive snake.
> 
> How often they shed depends on how quick they grow which depends on how often & what quality prey they eat...



That is sort what I was leaning towards.  

This one must not have been out of hibernation long or had been a couple of weeks since his last meal....There was not a thing in his belly.


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 3, 2007)

Pretty snake, but I like 'em better alive. 

Found my first one of the year last week. A nice 4 footer. I observed him for a little bit and then let him go on his way. Neat animals...


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 3, 2007)

Trey,  All I can say is GOOD SHOT.


----------



## bclark71 (Apr 3, 2007)

average size


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 3, 2007)

yep, i would say bout average. shame it had to die though. did you save the meat? it is pretty good fried up like chicken.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 3, 2007)

Yep...shame it had to die.  But he is going to make a nice meal and skin!


----------



## Skunked (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah nice snake.  we killed a 6' this year. Also seen one about the same size ( I was moving real fast as soon as I seen it and it moved into a dead tree so it looked about the same size for the nano second I seen it).


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 4, 2007)

i have a few skins from when i was younger laid out on cedar boards and varnished. i used them to give a talk at a local school about snakes not too long ago. i ain't above or against killin' any critter as long as it is for a cause. thanks for the clarification


----------

